# Ultrafire C3/C5 and Hugsby P12 comparison questions



## Zhukov (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey guys - first time poster here, and I have read through the threads of the C3 and C5 reviews. None of them seemed to directly compare the C3 and the C5 running 2 AA batteries. Then there's the Hugsby P12, which is similar in battery options to the C5, but has the clicky tailcap and lanyard like the C3. I've done Google searches, and have been unable to find any specs on the Hugsby.

Another problem I have is that I'm new to high performance flashlights. Lightreviews.info has reviews of the C3 and C5, and the C5 is brighter than the C3, but I'm lacking a point of reference, which is why I'm posting here in the hope that someone can help.

So basically - if someone has a C3 or C5 and the Mag LED, would you let me know what the relative brightness of the lights are? I'm looking for a general purpose light using 2 AA's, with a runtime of 2+ hours using rechargeables, and more light output than the 3W Mag. The C5 seems like a good choice, but I'd prefer the Hugsby because of the clicky switch and lanyard if it's the same light otherwise...

Thanks guys.


----------



## Jaz (Aug 9, 2007)

There's the Ultrafire 606 too. Looks a bit like a mini-mag, and uses a clicky:

*[link removed - DM51]*

I'm pointing it out because there haven't been any other replies to your post, but I haven't used the torch so you might need to look for someone else's opinion before buying anything.


----------



## guy121 (Aug 9, 2007)

Just got my C3, my first light that ever put out so much light in a small package. Always had small mag lights that put out no where close to what this does. 

I've read and tested that with two AAs there isn't really a difference in light output. I've also read that in a two AA situation the C5 is brighter. How much? Not sure, but the power draw was greater.

I don't have any info on the Hugsby.

Even after owning the C3 for 1 day, I've decided that I want MORE! Even though this light is extremely bright, I want light similar to when I had those large hand held "1mil light candle power" spotlights that weigh 2-3lbs but want it in a small tiny hand held flashlight. So I'm giving this one to my gf and am now in search of putting one together.

If you are looking for an awesome light to have around the house then by all means get the C3 or C5, whichever you want. Its enough light for any application I'd need it for.


----------



## rizky_p (Aug 9, 2007)

guy121 said:


> Just got my C3, my first light that ever put out so much light in a small package. Always had small mag lights that put out no where close to what this does.
> 
> Even after owning the C3 for 1 day, I've decided that I want MORE! Even though this light is extremely bright,



haaha i can imagine how you feel, before you realise it you just bought a lot of flashlights. I feel the same way too when i received my Ultrafire C3, but after playing with Ultrafire C5 the C3 doesnt seems to be as bright. Not to mention C5 with 1 RCR123 now that is BRIGHT! fyi. i own 3 Ultrafire C5 and 2 Ultrafire C3 none of them has the same tint.

Nice to have someone talking about flashlight that is not commonly/frequently talked about like Hugsby and the like.


----------



## rizky_p (Aug 9, 2007)

i have been in you position myself, trying to find info about Hugsby i tried [email protected] but he mention that Hugsby is an overpriced flashlight and he doesnt recommend it. So i went to Ultrafire C3 and Ultrafire C5 and glad i did. But ultrafire C5 is brighter than Ultrafire C3. If you like AA flexibility than take C3 but if you love CR123 then take C5. oh C3 is clicky and C5 is twisty.

While unscrewing the head on C5(like removing extension tube) the bezel sometimes get unscrewed aswell which is annoying but loctite should solve the problem.


----------



## Zhukov (Aug 9, 2007)

rizky_p said:


> If you like AA flexibility than take C3 but if you love CR123 then take C5. oh C3 is clicky and C5 is twisty.



Is your implication that the C5 with 2xAA is not nearly as bright as with CR123?

I was planning on getting rid of some 123's that I have, since I'm trying to standardize on "common" battery sizes like AA. The C5 would let me work through some of the extra batteries but would eventually be used with the 2xAA option.

I was hoping that the Hugsby is equivalent to the C5 with the exception of the clicky and lanyard, although someone who owns one mentioned that the finish isn't as good.

[ETA] Thanks for the replies so far, guys. Anyone have a comparison to the aforementioned Mag LED?


----------



## rizky_p (Aug 9, 2007)

Zhukov said:


> Is your implication that the C5 with 2xAA is not nearly as bright as with CR123?
> 
> I was planning on getting rid of some 123's that I have, since I'm trying to standardize on "common" battery sizes like AA. The C5 would let me work through some of the extra batteries but would eventually be used with the 2xAA option.
> 
> ...



Yes it seems that Ultrafire C5 is brightest with CR123 and the figure supports this. C5 Amp draws from 1xCR123(1A) 2xAA(0.93A) While Ultrafire C3 1xAA(0.37A) 2xAA(1.2A) Ultrafire C3 using single AA almost at its brightest adding more AA only make bettery regulation and longer time. If you like AA Ultrafire C3 is the way you wont regret it.


----------



## Red Dragon (Aug 9, 2007)

I just got the C3 and I love it! It's tiny, brighter than just about anything else I have, and the option to add another AA is way cool. I bought 3 and sold the other 2 to co-workers and they absolutely love it also. The lanyard is not that great (it broke on one of my co-workers), but I never planned on using it. Now I just need to find a clip for it so I can clip it to my pocket.

Sorry, no experience with the other lights.


----------



## Zhukov (Aug 9, 2007)

rizky_p said:


> Yes it seems that Ultrafire C5 is brightest with CR123 and the figure supports this. C5 Amp draws from 1xCR123(1A) 2xAA(0.93A) While Ultrafire C3 1xAA(0.37A) 2xAA(1.2A) Ultrafire C3 using single AA almost at its brightest adding more AA only make bettery regulation and longer time. If you like AA Ultrafire C3 is the way you wont regret it.



Thanks for your reply, rizky_d. I'm surprised to hear that the C5 with 2xAA is only marginally brighter than the C3 using the same.

You had stated that the C3 with 2AA draws much MORE current than with 1AA. Did you get those numbers reversed? Since the C3's light output doesn't change (from what I've read in several threads), I was expecting the current draw to drop with 2AA's for longer runtime...

[ETA] I've got a Fenix L2D-CE coming in the mail - anyone have a brightness comparison of the C3/C5/P12 to that light?


----------



## rizky_p (Aug 10, 2007)

Zhukov said:


> Thanks for your reply, rizky_d. I'm surprised to hear that the C5 with 2xAA is only marginally brighter than the C3 using the same.
> 
> You had stated that the C3 with 2AA draws much MORE current than with 1AA. Did you get those numbers reversed? Since the C3's light output doesn't change (from what I've read in several threads), I was expecting the current draw to drop with 2AA's for longer runtime...
> 
> [ETA] I've got a Fenix L2D-CE coming in the mail - anyone have a brightness comparison of the C3/C5/P12 to that light?



 got that mixed-up should be 2xAA 0.39A and 1xAA 1.1-1.2A.

Thanks.


----------



## Zhukov (Aug 11, 2007)

Alright - got my L2D-CE just now. 

Can anyone with the same light and either the C3/C5 tell me how their output compares to the L2D-CE's levels?

Last question I'll ask - I promise...


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 11, 2007)

Zhukov said:


> Alright - got my L2D-CE just now.
> 
> Can anyone with the same light and either the C3/C5 tell me how their output compares to the L2D-CE's levels?
> 
> Last question I'll ask - I promise...



My C3 is not quite as bright as my L2D-CE on high but pretty close. 


Cody,

==============================================
The path of the just is as the shining light, that shineth more and more unto the perfect day.
Proverbs 4:18


----------



## rizky_p (Aug 11, 2007)

L2D-CE Turbo is brighter than Ultrafire C3. Almost similar to High to my eyes


----------



## Zhukov (Aug 11, 2007)

rizky_p said:


> L2D-CE Turbo is brighter than Ultrafire C3. Almost similar to High to my eyes



How about the C5?


----------



## LightScene (Aug 11, 2007)

If you want to have a nice CR123/RCR123 light get the C5. It's brighter than the C3 with 2xAA as rizky said.


----------



## rizky_p (Aug 13, 2007)

LightScene said:


> If you want to have a nice CR123/RCR123 light get the C5. It's brighter than the C3 with 2xAA as rizky said.



If you favor AA over CR123 then pick C3 otherwise C5 is brighter but no 1xAA setup.


----------



## Stiabhan (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't have any experience with the Ultrafire line, but I did just receive my Hugsby P12 in the mail the other day. My previous flashlight was an Inova Bolt 2A made by Nite Ize. Great flashlight. 3.8 watt led (Luxeon?), 107 lumens on 2 AA batteries, single mode with twist-on twist-off tail switch . I would still be using that flashlight except for a ding in the tailcap threads (which is why it was on clearance at Lowes) has slowly stripped the threads to the point that the cap won't stay on. Flashlight still works great if you hold the cap on with your thumb and has been a workhorse for me the past 3 yrs doing HVAC service/repair. The Hugsby P12 that I just got is a single mode clicky tailcap switch using 2 AA batteries or 1 CR123. 110 lumens using a Cree bin Q3 led. I had Energizer rechargeable AAs in the Hugsby and 2 fresh Alkaline AAs in the Inova Bolt. I have to say that the Hugsby was significantly brighter than what you would expect from only a three lumen difference. The Hugsby has a great throw as well.


----------

